# Getting my first burmese python



## willz18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Im getting my first baby burmese python and i wanted to no whats the best viv to put it in any advise would be great


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi willz18,

Welcome to RFUK. Can I ask what made decide on a Burm?


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you keep any other reptiles?? if not id re decide


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

If its a hatchling start it off in a large RUB (really useful box - Search the forum to see ow to set one up - don't forget air holes!), then move it on to a 4x2x2 viv for until it hits 6-8 ft and then a 6x2x2. Wooden vivs are good and when sealed are long lasting, they're also not as expensive as plastic ones. Glass tanks are not recommended as you will struggle to keep the temperatures constant.

Not to be patronising at all, but this is the newbie section, but ou do understand how large Burms get and that in a few of years you could be dealing with a snake that is 16 ft+ in length. Feeding and housing it will not be cheap, and the vets bills will be enormous if it needs surgery or antibiotics. A 6x2x2 will take up a significant proportion of a room, and they generally have to be custom built. Plus although Burms are normally docile, that if yours is more temperamental, will you be able to deal with it?

As I said I don't mean to be patronising, as I have no idea of your abilities, but just wanted you to be aware of what you could be getting.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

willz18 said:


> Im getting my first baby burmese python and i wanted to no whats the best viv to put it in any advise would be great




If you need to ask on here then it seems you need to do more research into them before getting one :2thumb:. Housing is covered in most care sheets if you research, Burms can grow very big & you need to be aware of the power they have even as hatchlings :whistling2:. What other reptiles have you kept?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

He already has a Carpet and a BCI. I reckon he knows enough.... Also, he doesn't say he has it yet.... Way to jump to conclusions. 

OP: Check out this thread: its very good and packed full of info about the big'uns. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/768353-thinking-getting-giant-snake-please.html

Good luck! :2thumb:

Oh and :welcome:


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

a newbie to the forum does not mean a newbie keepers. 

:flrt:

welcome to rfuk.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

linzii said:


> a newbie to the forum does not mean a newbie keepers.
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> welcome to rfuk.


exactly, i kept snakes for 8 years before i came on here :lol2:


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

linzii said:


> a newbie to the forum does not mean a newbie keepers.


Is absolutely the correct answer


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

About willz18 

-Biography: i have loads of animals dog s cats reptiles im an aminal lover of all sorts and also a big ps3 nut

-Location: Chepstow

-Interests: football,snakes,tv ectOccupationsecurity officer

-Reptile & Exotic Pets: carpet python,water dragon,common boa,corn snake,royal pythons and a leopard tortoise,

-Sex: Male



Just so people can see what hes keeping etc


----------



## willz18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey thanks this is not my first big snake it is the biggest i will have in time the reason for this post was iv been told by seven different people different things im going for a 3ft x2x2 for the min and byeing a 6ft x 3ft x 2 1/2 ft in about 2 months time


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

willz18 said:


> Hey thanks this is not my first big snake it is the biggest i will have in time the reason for this post was iv been told by seven different people different things im going for a 3ft x2x2 for the min and byeing a 6ft x 3ft x 2 1/2 ft in about 2 months time


I have a 9+ ft Burm, I have her in a 5ft X 5ft X 5ft vivarium at the moment with a large long and a warm water tub for her to bathe in. She also have a shelf to giv her more floor space.

I also have 5ft baby =] He's in a 5ft Length X 3ft Deep X 3ft High, and we are about to build him a Viv the same size as the 9ft girls =].


I found that as long as the little-er ones have a place to hide, it's better to give them as much space as you can straight away, rather than keeps changing environment as they grow; causes less stress =]

Good Luck.


----------

